

These Huge Brands' Early Websites From The 1990s Looked Terrible - atechnerd
http://www.businessinsider.com/big-brands-90s-websites-look-terrible-2013-4#

======
atechnerd
I have to do a usability critique of a current website for a class I'm taking
and I came across this article. Anyone know of any current, major websites
that have usability issues (of any kind)?

In regard to the article I'm pretty sure Pepsi's 1996 website beats out their
2013 website, what a mess.

------
qbrass
Why's the Budweiser site on there? It looks great for a 90's site and pretty
good in general.

~~~
atechnerd
Yeah, way ahead of its time haha.

